# Magic the Gathering in Hong Kong (English)



## zeo4444 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to start an English speaking Magic the Gathering Community in Hong Kong.
All the shops in Hong Kong are catered to the locals and are often played with Chinese cards.

With enough interest, I will try to find a venue to play and draft weekly.

/SNIP

Invite your friends too! Thanks!


----------

